# Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?



## Dok (20. Februar 2013)

Ich gebe zu, inspiriert durch die Diskussionen  und
Ereignisse der letzten Wochen, sowohl hier im Board als auch in den
Medien bezüglich unserer Lebensmittel, würde mich
interessieren was ihr außer Angeln und Fische braten noch selbst
macht?

Gerade in Zeiten, in denen unsere gekaufte Nahrung nicht mehr einen allzu guten Ruf hat, ist ein gewisser Trend zurück zum selber machen
zu beobachten.

Wie sieht das bei euch hier im Forum aus ?

Ich persönlich mache zum Beispiel meine eigene Wurst, nicht nur die
für unsere Region so typische »Ahle Worscht«.

Braue mein eigenes Bier  und stelle Wein her.

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich auch, Hopfen und
Rebstöcke in meinem Garten gepflanzt.

Natürlich zählt auch das räuchern von Fischen zu meinen Aktivitäten.

Was macht ihr so? Wäre doch eine schöne Sache hier gleichgesinnte zu
finden und Erfahrungen auszutauschen.


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

ich mache mein eigenes Beefjerky .


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Tomaten,Papkrika,Bohnen,Kartoffeln,Gemüse..... baue ich selber an.Hausschlachtungen,Wild,Fische(eigene teiche und Angeln gehen) eigentlich alles was machbar ist wird selbst angebaut oder gebaut.
Geht nicht,gibs nicht!

Natürlich kann ich mich nicht komplett Discounter und co.entziehen,aber es wird gemacht was gemacht werden kann.

Mein Haus heize ich mittlerweile komplett mit Holz,und brauche Gas nur noch für Heißwasser.

Regenwasser bereite ich auf und sammel in großen tanks.

und und und.....

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ein Bekannter von mir brennt erstklassigen Apfelschnaps in einer selbstgebauten Destille.........

Schmeckt hervorragend als Soßenzutat zum gebratenen Fisch, mit etwas grünem Pfeffer und Schmand drin ;-)


----------



## Shortay (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

ich pass wohl in das typische 23 jährige männliche Singlebild.
Ich mache Fisch selber ja...

an sonsten gehts zum MC, Döner oder Chinamann, und dann gibts ja noch Subway und BUrger King. wenn ich überhaupt selbst koche dann vllt 2 mal im Monat mit freundin ansonsten gibts Fertig fraß.
Und es stört mich auch gar nicht. Scheiss auf Pferdelasagne, das is doch wohl eh nur n kleiner teil vondem wo wir essen was wir ned wussten weils die Medien halt grad in übermaß zeigen.
Heutzutage gibts halt nur Geschmacksverstärker und E Stoffe...|supergri


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir brennt erstklassigen Apfelschnaps in einer selbstgebauten Destille.........


 

Habe ich auch gute Kontakte,da fliegt dir der Puschen weg so schmieren die.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



> Scheiss auf Pferdelasagne,



Apropos Pferd:
Rouladen und Sauerbraten mach ich da auch selber von ;.-)


----------



## Dok (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Shortay schrieb:


> ich pass wohl in das typische 23 jährige männliche Singlebild.
> Ich mache Fisch selber ja...
> 
> an sonsten gehts zum MC, Döner oder Chinamann, und dann gibts ja noch Subway und BUrger King. wenn ich überhaupt selbst koche dann vllt 2 mal im Monat mit freundin ansonsten gibts Fertig fraß.
> ...



Grundsätzlich ist meine Motivation auch nicht die Panikmache der Medien, als viel mehr das Interesse am selber machen an sich! :m

Ich habe nichts gehen einen Burger, wenns mal schnell gehen muss und werde auch meine TK-Lasagne aus meiner Truhe noch essen....

Mich interessiert nur ob es hier noch andere Menschen gibt, die gerne Dinge selbst herstellen. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer...!

... aber ein Burger vom eigenen Grill ist doch noch mal was anderes....


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Apropos Pferd:
> Rouladen und Sauerbraten mach ich da auch selber von ;.-)



Aber sicherlich dann nicht von einer ollen rumänischen Schindmähre oder von einem hochgezüchteten/gedopten englischen (Ex)-Rennpferd.... 

Gegen Pferd an sich ist ja nix auszusetzen, nur wenn man halt - und da ist es in meinen Augen egal was - anfängt und minderwertigen Shice unter die Leute zu bringen. DAS ist ja gerade der Skandal, nicht das Hottehüh an sich....

"Selbst machen" würde ich vieles gern, aber dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und Platz. So bleibt es dann maximal bei selbst durchgedrehtem Hackfleisch und selbstgeschnittenem Gulasch. |rolleyes
Auf Fertigfraß und Dosensuppen verzichte ich jedoch schon seit Jahren. Gekocht wird immer selbst, nur die Zutaten "frisch" (oder TK) gekauft.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Naja,
Fisch ist klar, braten, Frikadellen und hauptsächlich räuchern.
In der kalten Jahreszeit Speck pökeln und räuchern achja.... und meine Tochter habe ich auch "selbstgemacht"


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Naja,
> Fisch ist klar, braten, Frikadellen und hauptsächlich räuchern.
> In der kalten Jahreszeit Speck pökeln und räuchern achja.... und meine Tochter habe ich auch "selbstgemacht"


 
Bist du dir da ganz sicher,Siggi? |kopfkrat

Die Ami`s haben ein Sprichwort:

Mothers Baby,Fathers maybe.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da ganz sicher,Siggi? |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Ami`s haben ein Sprichwort:
> 
> Mothers Baby,Fathers maybe.




aber 100 pro,
meine Ex war so faul, die hätte selbst zum Fremdgehen keinen Bock gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich mach mir meine Brötchen inzwischen selber (kosten auch keine Alimente ;-))))


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Aus was stellst du deine Brötchen denn her ? 
Mehl etc...


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Aus was stellst du deine Brötchen denn her ?
> Mehl etc...




Ich hab wirklich schon viel scheiß gesehen , da ich mein 1/5 meines Lebens in Bäckereien verbracht habe , aber die schauen richtig gut aus


----------



## Purist (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich koche selber so oft wie es geht, auch selbst angebautes (Kartoffeln, Wein, Karotten, Salat, Grünkohl, Kräuter) oder selbst gesuchtes (Pilze, Beeren). Fertigprodukte meide ich dabei gänzlich. Die kommen nur auf den Tisch, wenn's zeitlich gar nicht anders möglich ist und dann nur ohne lange Zusatzstofflisten. Filialen von Amibratern meide ich inzwischen grundsätzlich, trinke aber auch keinerlei Softdrinks mehr.  
Backen könnte ich jedoch auch noch häufiger, es geht nichts über Brot (gerne auch italienische Sorten, von Piadina bis Focaccia) und Brötchen die reale "Zeit zum gehen" hatten. 
Sehr interessant sind auch Pizzabacköfen, nur die Mehlbeschaffung (Farina 00) ist manchmal schwierig, aber das Zeug schmeckt am besten. 

Bier ist in der Tat ein Problem, eigentlich müsste jeder noch immer eine kleine Brauerei "um die Ecke" haben, um ordentlichen Biergeschmack zu bekommen. Die Einheitsplörre im Laden taugt nicht viel und die paar Biermarken, die man trinken kann, sind nicht wirklich billig. 
Wasser kommt aus der Leitung (hier: Quellqualität), Wein direkt vom Winzer.

Einzig beim Fleisch hapert's noch wirklich, da hilft höchstens häufiger Verzicht, aber dafür gibt's ja Fisch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Vom Räuchern und Gemüse/Obstanbau mal abgesehen brenne ich meinen eigenen Schnaps und baue so kleine, lustige Pilze an.


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vom Räuchern und Gemüse/Obstanbau mal abgesehen brenne ich meinen eigenen Schnaps und baue so kleine, lustige Pilze an.



Ich hab so ne kleine Ecke mit Pflanzen im Terrarium ,  die immer auf so Pullis zu sehen sind |supergri
Kann ich mir die auch auf n Pulli kleben ?

Würde gerne Sachen selbst machen , hab aber keinen Gemüsegarten oder dergleichen.
Hab aber nen Bekannten , der richtig lecker Haselnussschnaps brennt ^^


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

OT:


Dok schrieb:


> ... und werde auch meine TK-Lasagne aus meiner Truhe noch essen.


Hab sogar extra die letzten Packungen der "Fury-Spezial-Sorte" aus dem Supermarkt um die Ecke abgegriffen bevor die ausgeräumt wurde; die Marke, die als 2te in der Presse war.
Ham die blöd geguckt im Laden 

Aber back to Topic: "do it yourself".
Ich Single-Stadtkind bekenne, ich gebe mir redlich unendlich viel Mühe es mir so wenig wie möglich selber machen zu müssen, sondern dies durch externe Dienste & Fullservice vollziehen zu lassen!
Konsumsüchtig, ich weiß, aber glaubt mir, dass hat nix mit Faulheit zu tun, sondern ist viel anstrengender, kostenintensiver, nachhaltiger...


----------



## phirania (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vom Räuchern und Gemüse/Obstanbau mal abgesehen brenne ich meinen eigenen Schnaps und baue so kleine, lustige Pilze an.



ja ja,leckere pilze.
könnte ich jetzt auch gebrauchen.:m


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich mache meine Wurst und gekochten Schinken selber, im Garten wird geräuchert und Obst, Gemüse, Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln angebaut.
In der Küche gibt es in erster Linie nur selbstgekochtes, Fertigprodukte kommen sogut wie nie auf den Tisch. Bier, Wein und Hochprozentiges kaufe ich mir aber.


----------



## LOCHI (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Klasse Thread, ersmal respekt wenn du erfolgreich Bier selber brauen kannst! Kannst gerne mal schreiben wie du das machst, bin gelernter Brauer & Mälzer und weis was das für ne Arbeit macht. Haben selber auch schon Bier gemacht aber wieder aufgegeben wegen aufwand und nutzen. Vor allem wenn die Brauer mehr saufen als zum schluss raus kommt#c
Bei uns wird sonst auch alles selber gemacht was geht, bis vor paar Jahren hab ich noch ne Sau gefüttert was immer schwerer wird da man nirgens mehr Küchenabfälle bekommt. Jetzt werden eben Schweinehälften beim Bauern gekauft. Fisch wird in jeder form veredelt und verwerdet genauso wie Wild! 
Anders gehts doch auch nimmer, das was man zu kaufen bekommt ist entweder unbezahlbar oder für die Tonne!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich schon viel scheiß gesehen , da ich mein 1/5 meines Lebens in Bäckereien verbracht habe , aber die schauen richtig gut aus


Danke - hab aber auch fast ein Jahr experimentiert, bis ich das hingekriegt habe.
Mit Vorteig im Kühlschrank über Nacht und so..

Das Bier von Dok ist klasse!

Kann ich bezeugen......


----------



## ha.jo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich, also Wir, incl. Frau haben unseren 300qm Haus-Hofgarten völlig umgebaut.|supergri
Fast alles was Rasen war ist Anbaufläche geworden.Selbstversorgung blüht.
Auf den gepflasterten Flächen stehen kleine Gewächshäuser.
Dort gedeiht, Gurke, Paprika,Kräuter,Chili.
In Mengen.
Die Restfläche im ehemaligen Rasenland, bringt Zwiebeln,Knollen, Möhren usw.
Obstbäume,Pflaume.Apfel,Kirsche bereichern das Angebot.
Brombeer und Himbeerhecke bilden die Grundstücksgrenze.
Daraus entsteht mit Zugaben, der Rumtopf.
Ansonsten ziehen wir für unseren Anbau alles Saatgut selber,düngen nur natürlich, wecken alles ein und nutzen saisonal alles,abseits davon nichts.
Kochen ein in Gläsern und unser Fokus,Geschmack liegt wieder bei den Gemüsen die saisonal verfügbar sind.
Räuchern von Fisch ist ein muss, wie das einlegen von "Bratplötze,Brassen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



> daraus entsteht mit zugaben, der rumtopf.


Haben will!!!!
;-)))


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Leider habe ich berufsbedingt keine Zeit, selber anzubauen oder  Tiere zu halten. Zum Glück kann ich in meiner ländlichen Nachbarschaft auf 1-A Produkte zurückgreifen. 
Wurst und Schinken gibts nur auf Eichsfelder-Hausschlachter-Art. Die zusammengerührte Industriepampe tue ich mir nicht an.
Wildschwein verarbeitet mein Kumpel für mich zu leckeren Braten, Schinken und aus den Abschnitten super leckere Schinkenwürstchen (Art Pfefferbeißer) aus reinem Wildschwein. 
Bauch und Speck (kaufe ich von einer Hausschlachtung) wird von mir selbst gesalzen  und anschließend von meinem Kumpel geräuchert.
Eier gibts vom Nachbarn oder von meinem Schwager. Hühner auch - oder ich kaufe Sie von nem Bio-Hof, an dem ich jeden Tag vorbeifahre und die Hühner auf der Wiese laufen sehe. 
Marmeladen mache ich mir zu Obstsaison selbst. Erdbeeren werden selbst auf dem Feld gepflückt, Obst pflücke ich von Bäumen, die der Gemeinde gehören und die man zum Abernten ersteigern kann. Johannisbeeren und Stachelbeeren habe ich selbst noch im Garten stehen, wie auch einen super ergiebigen Rhabarber.
Tomaten, Paprika, Zucchini, Kürbisse und Bohnen Erbsen und Möhren gibts vom Vater meiner LAG.
Habe schon Relishs und Chutneys daraus gemacht. Letztes Jahr habe ich das erste Mal Ketchup gemacht - lecker.
Er hat auch immer Brombeeren und Himbeeren - lecker an Blattsalaten oder zur Essigherstellung, oder lecker Fruchtaufstrich.

Gekocht wird selber - Tüten und "Fixe" mag ich nicht und greife nur im äußersten Notfall darauf zurück.
Pizzateig und Soße wird komplett selbst gemacht. 
Hackfleisch (Mett) wird beim Fleischer des Vertrauens gekauft.

Fisch wird gebraten, gebacken, geräuchert, gebeizt oder eingelegt.

Kuchen backe ich ab und an auch selbst. Am liebsten mit Hefeteig.

Es klappt nicht immer 100% so, wie ich es gern hätte, aber wenn es nicht schmeckt, dann habe ich wenigstens selbst Schuld daran. An irgendwelchen minderwertigen Lebensmitteln hat es jedenfalls nicht gelegen.
Es geht auch mal zum Burgerbrater oder Pizza- / Dönermann. Allerdings ist das nicht die Regel. 

Leider werden Lebensmittel von vielen nur noch als billige Ramschware betrachtet. Die Achtung vorm "täglich Brot" ist vielfach verloren gegangen. 
Wenn man seine Lebensmittel selbt zubereitet oder erzeugt, weiß man, wieviel Mühe und Arbeit darin stecken kann. Wer z.B. Kartoffeln mal selbst angebaut, geerntet und eingelagert hat, weiß wie mühseelig das ist. Ne Tüte Pommes zu kaufen ist schnell gemacht 

Eines der hirnrissigsten Produkte ist für mich der Kartoffelbrei aus der Tüte - da wird mit einem riesigen Energieaufwand den Kartoffeln das  Wasser entzogen, nur damit man es hinterher wieder dazugibt.


----------



## olaf70 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Wir haben hier so ein Gewerbegebiet vor Ort, wo ich abends immer mit dem Hund spazieren gehe. Dort stehen dann sehr oft die Viehtransporter aus ganz Europa, gerne auch mal das komplette Wochenende und bei Affenhitze. Wir Angler dürfen unseren Fang nicht mal drei, vier Stunden im Setzkescher halten und hier steht eine halbe Viehherde 48 Stunden im Lkw. Dieser Viehtourismus ist für mich völlig unverständlich und meines Erachtens der Auslöser für so manchen Fleischskandal. 

Und wenn ich dann den reflexartigen Aktionismus unserer Regierung sehe. Mannomann, mehr Kennzeichnungspflicht und blablabla, was hilft das denn kriminelle Machenschaften? Im Endeffekt hat es der Verbraucher selbst in der Hand was er kauft. Solange das Hackfleisch für 1,99Euro im Discounter Käufer findet bleibt alles so wie es ist. Alle regen sich jetzt furchtbar auf und in drei Wochen kräht da sowieso kein Hahn mehr nach.

Das hat für mich den Ausschlag gegeben nur noch regional beim Schlachter vor Ort Fleisch zu kaufen. Und zwar konsequent. Die Mehrkosten fangen wir damit auf, daß es nur noch dreimal die Woche Fleisch gibt. Ist sowieso gesünder und der Stuhlgang stinkt auch nicht mehr ganz so garstig.


----------



## Siever (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier so ein Gewerbegebiet vor Ort, wo ich abends immer mit dem Hund spazieren gehe. Dort stehen dann sehr oft die Viehtransporter aus ganz Europa, gerne auch mal das komplette Wochenende und bei Affenhitze. Wir Angler dürfen unseren Fang nicht mal drei, vier Stunden im Setzkescher halten und hier steht eine halbe Viehherde 48 Stunden im Lkw. Dieser Viehtourismus ist für mich völlig unverständlich und meines Erachtens der Auslöser für so manchen Fleischskandal.



Dieser Viehtourismus führt ja auch zu allerhand Kuriositäten. So werden beispielsweise Schweine aus Osteuropa hierher gekarrt, um geschlachtet zu werden. Das Fleisch wird anschließend irgendwo im Schwarzwald geräuchert und schon wird der ganze Rotz als "Schwarzwälder Schinken" mit einer schönen Verpackung, die auf den beschaulichen Schwarzwald (zum Beispiel Frauen mit Bommelmützen) deutet, im Discounter verkauft.




olaf70 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann den reflexartigen Aktionismus unserer Regierung sehe. Mannomann, mehr Kennzeichnungspflicht und blablabla, was hilft das denn kriminelle Machenschaften? Im Endeffekt hat es der Verbraucher selbst in der Hand was er kauft. Solange das Hackfleisch für 1,99Euro im Discounter Käufer findet bleibt alles so wie es ist. Alle regen sich jetzt furchtbar auf und in drei Wochen kräht da sowieso kein Hahn mehr nach.



Es gibt so viele Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die nach einer Reportage über Viehhaltung in Deutschland den Tränen nahe sind und beteuern, wie schrecklich sie das Ganze finden. Am nächsten Tag stehen sie dann glücklich vor den Regalen im Lidl, weil das Kilo Schwein nur 1,99€ kostet oder wenn es den McD- Burger für nen Euro gibt... . Egal, diese Geschichten könnte ich jetzt endlos weiterführen.

Am Liebsten würde ich nur noch das an Fleisch und Fisch konsumieren, was ich selbst erlegt und/oder großgezogen habe. Ich habe auch schon mal über einen Jagdschein nachgedacht... . Geht aber alles aufgrund meiner Wohn- und Lebensverhältnisse nicht so einfach. Ich kann für mich selber sagen, dass ich meine Besuche in Fastfood-Restaurants pro Jahr mittlerweile an einer Hand abzählen kann. Ist zwar auch nicht ganz korrekt (nicht nur aus Tierhaltungsgründen; schaut euch mal rund um McD und BurgerK. die Umgebung an...), aber ich arbeite dran. Nicht dass ihr denkt, ich will jetzt zukünftig Vegetarier werden! Ich liebe Fleisch! Nur nicht unter den Bedingungen hier bei uns!

Beim Gemüse (Tomaten, Gurke, Grünkohl, Kohlrabi etc.) bekomme ich es zumindest ein bisschen besser hin. Da baue ich einiges an.
Mein Cousin hat früher auch Bier gebraut. Ich sag mal so, dass geilste Essen auf der Welt ist doch ein Menü aus selbstgefangenen Fisch/Fleisch und mit eigenem Gemüse. Wenn man dann noch selbstgebrautes Bier dazu trinken kann, ist es perfekt! Der Bezug zum Essen und der Genuss sind dann etwas ganz Besonderes!


----------



## Dok (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Klasse Thread, ersmal respekt wenn du erfolgreich Bier selber brauen kannst! Kannst gerne mal schreiben wie du das machst, bin gelernter Brauer & Mälzer und weis was das für ne Arbeit macht.



Hi,

na dann weist Du ja grundsätzlich, wie das Brauen abläuft ... 

Ich braue im Vollmaischeverfahren. Angefangen habe ich ein einem Einkocher meiner Oma. Aber da der Vorgang, wie Du schon sagst, recht aufwändig ist braue ich inzwischen mit einer selbst gebauten 60L Anlage. 
Für untergärige Biere habe ich mir eine alte Kühltruhe so umgebaut, dass ich sie auf eine Temperatur von 0-20 C einstellen, und so die jeweils nötige Gärtemperatur zu Verfügung stellen kann.

Ich habe ein paar Stammsorten (Pilz, Märzen, Weizen, Roggenweizen und Stout), die ich auf der »Großen« Anlage braue. Außerdem probiere ich aber auch gerne neue Rezepte aus. Allerdings muss dafür mein Einkocher mit 20L Ausschlag herhalten.
Wenn sich ein Rezept dann als gut herausstellt, kommts auf die Große. Das hat kürzlich ein "Enlish Ale" geschafft.

Um den Brauvorgang zu vereinfachen, steuere ich den Vorgang inzwischen per Computer, so das die Maische- und später die Kochphase weitgehend automatisch ablaufen. Das vereinfacht den Prozess erheblich. (Doch gut, wenn man in dem technischen Bereich vorbelastet ist... )

Am Anfang habe ich das Bier auf Flaschen gezogen, jedoch ist mir das auch zu viel Arbeit. Daher fülle ich jetzt in 5l Fässchen und 18l CC-Kegs ab.

Wenn Interesse Besteht, kann ich beim nächsten brauen mal ein paar Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Zitat:Siever


> Am Liebsten würde ich nur noch das an Fleisch und Fisch konsumieren, was  ich selbst erlegt und/oder großgezogen habe. Ich habe auch schon mal  über einen Jagdschein nachgedacht...


Ich mache dies seit Jahrzehnten so!
Dazu brauche ich aber keinen Jagdschein, da ich als Präparator ständig in 
Kontakt zu Jägern stehe und Wild immer zu "Jägerpreisen" bekomme.
Dabei werden dann ganze Tiere gekauft und von mir selbst zerwirkt, also
portioniert und eingefroren.Das wirkt sich selbstverständlich auch auf den
Preis aus.Wenn mir ein Stück Wild zu groß für den Eigenbedarf ist, dass ist bei Sauen oft der Fall, dann wird eben geteilt, da findet sich eigentlich immer jemand der dafür empfänglich ist!
Beim örtlichen Metzger kaufe ich eigentlich nur Speck und Schinken zum
Kochen.
Ein Tipp für Menschen welche nicht unbedingt diese Kontakte haben;einfach mal beim nächsten Forstamt anrufen, dort kann man recht günstig Wild auch im Stück kaufen!
Ganz extrem war das, als bei der Tschernobyl Katastrophe der Wildmarkt
praktisch zusammenbrach.Wenn man kein Wild, z.B aus dem Bayrischen Wald mehr essen wollte,war dies ja verständlich,  alle anderen Regionen in Deutschland waren nicht betroffen.Aber die Leute waren so verschreckt, dass sie überhaupt kein Wild mehr kaufen wollten.
Damals habe ich bei Hessischen Forstämtern Reh für 3 Mark das Kilo gekauft und alle "unedlen" Stücke wie Hals und Rippen u.s.w., gingen direkt an den Hund,billiger und besser als Dosenfutter!
(Achtung Siever, ist nix für Schäferhunde! Die sind so kaputt gezüchtet, dass die mit normalem Hufu nicht mehr klar kommen)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Wild und Fisch immer noch die besten Lebensmittel sind,welche für Verbraucher erreichbar sind!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Also wir Selbstmacher sind zwar ne aussterbende art,aber son paar gibs noch,und laut Ralle soll das ja gerade wieder in Mode kommen.

Kleine Mexikanische Pilze und andere Kräuter kenn ich natürlich auch,aber werd langsam zu alt für sowas.|rolleyes

Im Herbst sammel ich auch viel Früchte und mach daraus Säfte und Brotaufstrich...etc.sowie auch Pilze.

Zur Zeit keimen und wachsen gerade wieder die Paprika und Chillis,das ein oder andere muss jetzt vorbereitet werden sonst wird der ertrag nicht das was er soll. 

Freut mich das es hier nicht nur die Plastik auf Schreit nicht blutet nicht zappelt nicht fraktion gibt,die ist ja selbst unter Anglern stark im kommen ^^


Ach ja und Moonshiner haben wir anscheinend auch genug in De. ^^ hehe.
#h


----------



## Brummel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Genau Gründler#6,

meine Chillies sind auch schon geschlüpft:q.

Ansonsten zum Thema, mein Garten hat nur 340 qm, aber ein großer Teil wird für Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Möhren und vor allem nat. für verschiedene Kräuter verwendet.
Ruckzuck merkt man leider daß auf der Fläche nicht viel Selbstversorgung drin ist, aber was geht wird genutzt.
Mit Gurken, Tomaten und Bohnen komm ich gut hin, leider sind die Zwiebeln immer vielzu schnell im gasförmigen Aggregatzustand:q.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Dok (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

bei Chilies gilt:

Alles unterhalb von Bhut Jolokia sind Paprika....


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Alter Selbstanbauer spruch:

Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte.


In jeder noch so kleinen ecke gibs es was,was da hinpaßt und da wächst.

@Brummel:
habe da im raum extra 4x Flora beleuchtungen und mehrere Kisten und Minianzuchthäuser so das es meinen kleinen an nix mangeld und das bei 16-20 grad. 

Letzte ernte hab ich allein 4 Biergläser voll mit Samen geerntet und getrocknet,hatte ca.70 Pflanzen in der Südecke im Garten.

Auch ableger schneide ich,und einige Chilies lasse ich Überwintern,das werden dann im folge Jahr richtige "Bäume".Da hängen dann schon mal an einer Pflanze über 50-100 früchte dran.
Habe da mal 4 Sorten/Samen direkt aus Chile gekriegt(Urlaub),mit diesen Züchte ich jetzt im 8 Jahr.

Oh sehe gerade Dok ist auch im geschäft,mit Namen hab ich es net so,aber meine Schwarzen Chilies sind brutal ^^


#h


----------



## Dok (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hi, 
bei denen auf dem Bild, handelt ich sich um die:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhut_Jolokia


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Dok schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse Besteht, kann ich beim nächsten brauen mal ein paar Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht machen.


Sauber!
Das liegt immer noch an bzw. es steht einiges herum, was mal Bier werden sollte. 
Nicht selbstgemachtes Bier hat fast durch die Bank inzwischen sehr unangenehme Darmauswirkungen bei Genuss über mehrere Tage.

Ansonsten:
Tierhaltung und Eigenschlachtung einige Jahre versucht, aber wg. Zeit+Gelegenheitsmangel aufgegeben.

Backen, Brot, Getreidealternativsachen, gerade wegen den kommerziellen Backzutaten der Backwarenindustrie (Bäcker gibt es ja kaum noch).

Gartenbau, möglichst alles selber, Gemüse, Kartoffeln.
Unvergleichlich gut zu dem Krams heute, selbst aus den teuren Biomarkregalen, wenige Kleinerzeuger haben noch was einigermaßen brauchbares.

Obstbäume, da ist aber noch Erstellungsbedarf, aber die bisherigen Ernten waren teilweise genial.
Dass es Äpfel gibt, wo man einen von ißt und eine vollwertige beglückende Mahhlzeit erhält, das ist wohl selten geworden.

Fische aus möglichst sauberen Wasser halt, am liebsten Raubfische. Aber auch Kleinfische in Friteuse z.B.
Das Schwermetall bzw. insbesondere Quecksilberproblem wird ja leider immer schlimmer und trifft immer mehr Leute und verursacht immer mehr und immer schlimmere und heimtückischere Erkrankungen. Wer was "richtig fieses" hat, sollte sich das mal genau ansehen und anhören:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlQ1jbx6YP0
(Bitte sichern, verteilen, immer wieder einstellen helfen)

Apropos: Ich bin mein eigener Medizinmann und Heiler. Alleine Kräuterkunde und Homöopathie kann mehr als der Allgemeinmedizinarzt.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

irgendwie doch interessant, wen man hier so trifft|kopfkrat
und dank für das Thema
Ne, bis zum Bierbrauen bin ich noch nicht gekommen
Aber an Grünfutter wird schon einiges "Selbstgemacht"
Naja, ja eigentlich mehr die " bessere Hälfte" -Sie hat ein Hobby und ich die Arbeit|supergri
Von Bohnen / Tomaten / Zwiebeln über Obst also Äppel/ Kirschen bis Beerenfrüchte 
Pilze aus dem Wald (ohne die Weißgetupften)
Ich soll den Fsich dazu liefern:g
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, dass geilste Essen auf der Welt ist doch ein Menü aus selbstgefangenen Fisch/Fleisch und mit eigenem Gemüse.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Wild und Fisch immer noch die besten Lebensmittel sind,welche für Verbraucher erreichbar sind!


jepp! #6 #6 

Vor allem Lebensmittel, also was lebendiges.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Dok schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei denen auf dem Bild, handelt ich sich um die:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhut_Jolokia


 

Hier findest auch so einige "Exoten"

http://www.chili-shop24.de/shop/index.php?cat=c24_Chili-Samen---Tomaten-

Aber ich trockne mittlerweile Samen aus der ernte,und kauf kaum noch welche,ausser ich will mal wieder ne neue Sorte antesten.

Oder tauschen unter bekannten.

#h


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Dok schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei denen auf dem Bild, handelt ich sich um die:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhut_Jolokia



Für den Kram brauchste doch 'n Waffenschein... Ich frage mich, ob die in Genf schon davon Wind bekommen haben... 
An Chillies und Tomaten hatte ich mich auch schon versucht. Aber irgendwie wollten die nicht. Mir mangelt es halt an Gewächshaus. Daher ruhen momentan alle Hoffnungen in Schlehe und Holunder!


----------



## Siever (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für Menschen welche nicht unbedingt diese Kontakte haben;einfach mal beim nächsten Forstamt anrufen, dort kann man recht günstig Wild auch im Stück kaufen!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Danke Die Sache mit dem Forstamt könnte ich tatsächlich mal angehen!  Mit den Schäferhunden hast du Recht! Bin mit Schäferhunden groß geworden! Mein eigener ist allerdings ein totaler Senfhund! Da schlägt zwar vom Wesen und von der Optik her der Schäferhund am deutlichsten durch, aber bisher macht er einen ganz robusten Eindruck (wie ich es mir von einem Mischling erhofft habe). 
Die anfallenden "Tierabfälle" wären vielleicht wirklich was für den Hund (ist ja ein Stück weit wie Barfen...)


----------



## Lommel (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Wir sind gerade dabei ein Angelboot fertigzumachen. Da ich Schlosser bin hatte ich mir vorgenommen einen Bootstrailer selbst zu bauen, 200 kg ungebremst. Nachdem ich jetzt beim dritten Mal durch den TÜV durchgefallen bin, hat mein Renomee bei meinen Mitbauern etws gelitten.

Fazit: Fertig gekauft wär billiger und vermutlich Nervenschonender


----------



## Dok (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Franky schrieb:


> Für den Kram brauchste doch 'n Waffenschein... Ich frage mich, ob die in Genf schon davon Wind bekommen haben...



Ach, deswegen wurde dieser Sachkundenachweis gefordert?! 

Gerade diese Sorte macht mir auch immer ein paar Probleme. Aber dieses Jahr siehts ganz gut aus.

Scharf gegessen habe ich schon immer gerne. Aber den letzten Schliff habe ich vor zwei Jahren auf meinem ersten Jakobsweg bekommen. Da hatte ich zwei nette Koreanerinnen kennengelernt und wir sind einige Zeit gemeinsam gereist. 
Und da haben die Mädels halt auch hin und wieder gekocht..... :c  

Thomas behaupte das ich dabei mein Schmerzempfinden eingebüßt habe.... 
Aber so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht.




Franky schrieb:


> An Chillies und Tomaten hatte ich mich auch schon versucht. Aber irgendwie wollten die nicht. Mir mangelt es halt an Gewächshaus. Daher ruhen momentan alle Hoffnungen in Schlehe und Holunder!



Ich habe auch noch Habanero red und Habanero Chocolate in der Anzucht. Wenn es weiter so gut läuft, kannst du gerne ein paar Pflanzen bekommen.


Wenn hier noch mehr Chilies züchten, könnte man ja auch untereinander tauschen?


PS: Bei mir ist dafür meine Schlehe nicht angegangen.....


----------



## Brummel (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Naja, ein paar Bhuts sind jedes Jahr dabei, wenn man (...nach einigen schmerzhaften Fehlversuchen...) die Dosierung und die Verarbeitung im Griff hat sind die Super für n klasse "Würzpulver".
Nur mörsern sollte man die nicht.
Aber die meisten Sorten dieses Jahr sind versch. Habaneros, die kann man auch mal abends nebenbei als als Snack beim Fernsehen schnabbeln:m mit nem guten scharfen Dip dazu.
Bei mir sind in den letzten Jahren die Habas immer am besten gekommen, Jolokias und andere heiße Sorten nicht so gut, war immer einiges an Ertrag dran aber letztendlich sind die wohl doch etwas sonnenhungriger. 
Hätte auch gern ein schönes großes Glasgewächshaus, aber leider ist das in meinem Schrebergärtchen nicht machbar. 3x4m Baumarktzelt müssen reichen:c

Gruß Torsten


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hallo Dok



> Wenn hier noch mehr Chilies züchten, könnte man ja auch untereinander tauschen?


Gute Idee,da wäre ich sofort dabei.

Eine Samentauschbörse wäre nicht übel.|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



gründler schrieb:


> Letzte ernte hab ich allein 4 Biergläser voll mit Samen geerntet und getrocknet,hatte ca.70 Pflanzen in der Südecke im Garten.





ha.jo schrieb:


> Eine Samentauschbörse wäre nicht übel.|supergri





Dok schrieb:


> Wenn hier noch mehr Chilies züchten, könnte man ja auch untereinander tauschen


Unterstütze die Idee einer Samentauschbörse #6  (nicht nur Chilies)
Vor allem echte selbstgesammelte Körnchen (ohne Monsanto und so).



Dok schrieb:


> PS: Bei mir ist dafür meine Schlehe nicht angegangen.....


Diese Samenarten müssen auch in der Regel durch einen Vogeldarm gegangen sein. Wie Du das auch immer jetzt hinbekommt!


----------



## Dok (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Unterstütze die Idee einer Samentauschbörse #6  (nicht nur Chilies)
> Vor allem echte selbstgesammelte Körnchen (ohne Monsanto und so).



Hi, ich hatte jetzt auch an eine Tauschbörse für Pflanzen gedacht.
Ich denke das ich, wenn es weiter so gut läuft, ein paar Pflanzen über haben werde.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diese Samenarten müssen auch in der Regel durch einen Vogeldarm gegangen sein. Wie Du das auch immer jetzt hinbekommt!



... Es war ja eine Pflanze aus der Baumschule, die ich letztes Jahr gepflanzt hatte....
Aber irgendwie habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben das die dieses Jahr doch noch ausschlägt...


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Unterstütze die Idee einer Samentauschbörse #6  (nicht nur Chilies)
> Vor allem echte selbstgesammelte Körnchen (ohne Monsanto und so).


Das sollte Mindeststandart sein.
Man könnte generell verschiedenes Saatgut tauschen.
Gehen schon genug alte,reine Sorten verloren.

@Dok



> Hi, ich hatte jetzt auch an eine Tauschbörse für Pflanzen gedacht.
> Ich denke das ich, wenn es weiter so gut läuft, ein paar Pflanzen über haben werde.


Könnte man auch machen.
Wird mit dem sicheren Verpacken vielleicht Probleme geben.
Wer gute Tipps aus Erfahrung hat, rein hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



> Eine Samentauschbörse wäre nicht übel


Männer.......................................................................


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Mensch Thomas

Wir machen einen Diel.
Vom nächsten angesetzten Rumtopf schick ich dir nen Fläschl und du vergisst deinen letzten Gedanken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

PAsst ;-))))))))))))


----------



## Dok (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Bitte kein OffTopic hier!


----------



## volkerm (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man für frische, in der Wildnis gewachsene Lebensmittel, kaum oder keine Gewürze braucht. Sei es im verwilderten Garten, oder in der Ostsee- es schmeckt einfach. Die Rügenforelle ist mit etwas Salz und Zitrone ganz oben, z.B. Ich denke, das ist gute Küche- die einfache.


----------



## LOCHI (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Dok schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na dann weist Du ja grundsätzlich, wie das Brauen abläuft ...
> 
> ...




Respekt! Du hast mir natürlich schon einige fragen beantwortet, die Kühlung war immer unser Problem! Wir konnten nur in den kalten Monaten brauen und dann meist Obergäriges Bier sprich Weizen, Alt und Kölscher plörre... (sorry)
Allerdings würde ich mich echt über Bilder freuen, ich bin echt gespannt! Wie leuterst du? Hast du platten von ner Brauerei oder wie machst du das?
gruß #g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich hab mich gerade schlauer über Hefen gelesen :m
Jetzt ist es ganz klar.
wichtig z.B.: obergärig = warm 15-20°C alte Bierhefeart oben, untergärig = kalt 4-9°C neue Bierhefeart unten

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bierhefe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obergärige_Hefe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Untergärige_Hefe

Die entscheidende Frage ist, wo bekommt man noch unverfälschte Hefe her zum Brauen und zum Backen ? 
jedenfalls nicht vom DHW und Konsorten #d


----------



## Dok (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich mich echt über Bilder freuen, ich bin echt gespannt! Wie leuterst du? Hast du platten von ner Brauerei oder wie machst du das?
> gruß #g



Ich weis nicht wann ich das nächste mal zum brauen komme. Da ich meine Lager noch voll habe und jetzt der Garten zum Frühjahrsputz ansteht... |gr:

Ich läutere mit einem Panzerschlauch der im Maischebottich eingelegt ist. Wichtig ist das man bei dem Panzerschlauch das Innenleben (den Gummischlauch) entfernt. Man benötigt nur das Metallgewebe wodurch man dann die Würze über einen Auslaufhahn ablaufen lassen kann.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade schlauer über Hefen gelesen :m
> Jetzt ist es ganz klar.
> wichtig z.B.: obergärig = warm 15-20°C alte Bierhefeart oben, untergärig = kalt 4-9°C neue Bierhefeart unten
> 
> ...



Gerade die Hefe ist ein wichtiges Thema, dicht gefolgt vom Hopfen....

Bekommen kannst Du Reinzuchthefen im Fachhandel:

http://www.hobbybrauerversand.de/
http://www.braupartner.de/


Das Reifen lassen ist auch nochmal ein Thema für sich. Aber ein einfaches Bier kannst Du auch in der Küche herstellen. Es besteht jedoch die Gefahr sich mit dem Brauvirus zu infizieren...


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

"Es besteht jedoch die Gefahr sich mit dem Brauvirus zu infizieren...  "

Na dann lass ich das mal lieber bleiben, ich habe schon genügend andere Viren
Gruß A.


----------



## ha.jo (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hallo Nordlichtangler

Wie gestern versprochen, Chili Saatgut ist abgeschickt.
Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Aus was stellst du deine Brötchen denn her ?
> Mehl etc...



Sorry, nicht früher dazu gekommen.

Ich verwende folgendes Rezept:
500 Gramm 550er Backmehl.

300 ml Wasser

50 Gramm geschmolzene Butter

1 Würfel Hefe

anderthalb TL SAlz

anderthalb TL Zucker, alternativ (ich finds besser) auch Ahornsirup, Rübensirup o. ähnliches 

Abends einen Vorteig ansetzen aus ca. 100 - 150 Gramm Mehl und 100 ml kaltem Wasser sowie dem Zucker bzw. Sirup und einem halben Würfel Hefe.

In einem hohen Gefäß (1 l- Meßbecher passt) gleich nach dem  anrühren in den Kühlschrank.

Mindestens 12 Stunden drin lassen!!

Aus den restlichen Zutaten sowie dem Vorteig dann den eigentlichen Teig kneten - mindestens 7 - 8 Minuten in der Maschine!

Den Teig auf eine bemehlte Arbeitsfläche geben, in 2 gleichgroße Rollen trennen und daraus je 5 Stücke schneiden.

Diese als Kugeln formen und auf ein Blech setzen, ich nehm Backpapier drunter.

1 Stunde abgedeckt gehen lassen, dann die Stücke einmal mit einem scharfen Messer (Filiermesser gehen gut wegen dünner Klinge) einschneiden.

Ich heize dann den Ofen auf 270 Grad Umluft vor, stelle eine Schüssel mit Wasser rein und besprenge die Brötchen direkt vor dem einschiessen mit Wasser (alte Fensterreinigerflasche gut ausgespült, damit lässt sich das klasse machen).

Backen ca. 12 - 17 Minuten je nach gewünschter Bräune..

Ich froste die dann direkt nach dem abkühlen ein und backe die einfach dann im Ofen (braucht man nicht vorheizen, einfach auf 150 Grad Umluft stellen) nach Bedarf wieder auf - vorher mit Wasser (einfach mit der Hand verreiben) nochmal benetzen.

So nach ca. 5 - 7 Minuten hat man dann frische knusprige Brötchen..


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Bei mir gibt es gute echte Hausmannsküche....
Das geliebte Weibchen darf bis auf einige Ausnahmen nicht kochen, das ist mein Revier. :m
 Fertigzeug wie zum Beispiel MC Doof, Bürger King oder eben die klassische TK Pizza gibt es eher selten, maximal 2-3 mal im Monat. Ansonsten wird selbst gekocht, also ganz wie bei Mutti oder Oma. Leider bietet sich mir nicht die möglichkeit was selbst herzustellen oder anzubaun und deshalb begrenzt sich meine Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung aus der Kaufhalle wo ich Obst, Gemüse, Fleisch und alle anderen Sachen halt kaufen muss.

Lediglich was Fisch betrifft kommt nur selbstgefangener ins Haus und kein gekaufter.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



> Das geliebte Weibchen darf bis auf einige Ausnahmen nicht kochen


Vernünftig, hab ich auch nie zugelassen..


----------



## CarpCrakc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Vielen Dank für das Rezept Thomas 
Werds auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren , wenn ich dazu komm.


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Mal wieder hoch hohlen das thema.

Na was machen unsere Pflanzen aus Chile und co.???

Habe gestern erste mal umgetopft 41Stk.und 15 sind noch nachgelegt worden.
Habe jetzt nicht alle fotog.aber hier mal nen paar.Ich hoffe nur das wird endlich mal frühling damit die auch nicht zu spät rauskommen.



lg


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Da ich gerade die pflanzen gesehen habe, stell ich mal meine gratis "minni-gewächshäuser" aus dem "gelben sack" vor.
Ursprünglich sind es die verpackungs-schalen von fleisch aus der SB-Theke. Die passen von der breite her auch perfekt aufs fensterbrett. Als verschluß zwischen ober und unterteil diagonal an den ecken 2 wäscheklammern und fertig is ein gewächshaus zur aussaat für "kostenlos"......
Ich habe darin tomaten und chilly ausgesät, wenn alle tomatensamen aufgehen sollten, werden es ca. 40 pflanzen.(hatte ich schonmal, hab alles ausgesät und zum schluß ca. 80 pflanzen, das jahr zuvor is fast nix aufgegangen#q)..wenn man bedenkt, was ne fertige pflanze im laden kostet, werden sich einige arbeitskollegen und freunde freuen.....40 stück sind fürn eigenbedarf und platzmäßig einfach zuviele... 
Zum pikieren müssen dann joghurtbecher herhalten...recycling des kleinen mannes eben.....|supergri

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Tommes63 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hi Cilifreunde.
Neid, von meinen 15 Chilisamen sind jetzt nach drei Wochen nur 2 aufgegangen. Hab sie blöderweise nicht 24h vor der Aussaat gewässert#q
Lohnt das jetzt noch mal zu versuchen?
So siehts bei mir aus. Zu spät ausgesät? Zu viel/wenig Wasser?


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ja, lohnt sich. Baue seit ca 5 Jahren selber Chilis an. Kleiner Tip, 24 std in kalten Kamillentee einweichen und dann in die Erde.

Chilis kannste auch überwintern und werden dann bis zu 12 Jahre alt. Hab selber 6 Stück überwintert und werden ab Frühjahr ins GWH gestellt, ohne Frost. Die entwickeln sich zu wahren Monsterbüschen mit entsprechendem hohen Ertrag.
Als guter Langzeitdünger, 1 Teil Pferdeäppel mit 4 Teilen Erde mischen und die Chilis dann da rein.


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

noch wichtig, gerade die scharfen und südlichen Sorten keimen am besten bei gleichbleibenden 25-30°C.


----------



## Tommes63 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

O.K. dann versuch ichs noch mal, besten Dank.#6


----------



## gründler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Moin

Ich keime nicht mehr vor,viele machen es (hab ich auch gemacht) mittlerweile haue ich die Samen in die erde und fertig,stelle alles auf die Aquariumbeleuchtung und je nach Sorte gehts nach paar tagen los und sie kommen raus.

Mir sind diesmal ca.10-15Stk. nicht aufgegangen,aber ich kalkuliere das schon immer vorher mit ein,und pflanze mehr ein.

Es gibt aber Sorten die müssen erst durch Vogelmägen wandern damit sie keimen können,findet man bei gooogel was zu inkl.tricks wie man das ohne Vögel hinkriegt.

Aber ich habe schon erlebt das 3 Wochen nix keimte und dann in der 4 Woche rückten die dann alle nach,bis zu 5 Wochen lasse ich die Keime in der erde,passiert bis dahin nix kann man diese Samen abschminken.

Da gibt es halt auch frühkeimer und spätkeimer je nach sorte. 

Auch empfehle ich euch zur Anzucht reine Flora-Neonröhren zu nehmen (blaues licht),dadurch werden die Pflanzen nicht Geil und schiessen in die höhe.Das blaue licht fördert Blattwachstum und triebe/stamm.Weißes Licht oder Sonne fördert das Wachsen in die höhe.

Das ist aber nicht gut solange die Pflanzen klein sind,daher zieh ich meine nur unter Floraröhren mit 15-36Watt.(Baumarkt 5-15€)
Solange bis sie dann so langsam nach draussen kommen und dann draussen bleiben (Mai/Juni).

#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ihr habt mich angesteckt! Habe mir ausnahmsweise mal keine Spinnerblätter, Drillinge oder Bucktail gekauft sondern Chili-Samen. Das Thema hört sich spannend an. Ich habe mich eingelesen und bin gespannt was raus wird.

Gruß


----------



## Brummel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Moin Bulettenbär|wavey:,

so ähnlich wurde ich auch Chili/Tomatenpflanzer:m.
Macht wirklich Laune (...nach den ersten Fehlversuchen:q) und bereichert das Gewürzregal enorm. 
Außerdem kostet es nicht viel Zeit und man hat genug davon zum Angeln übrig#6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich mache Met selbst ^^
Sonst... ja, durch meine Ex bin ich zumindest von Maggi Fertigmixtouren weggekommen. Bolognese, Gulasch & Co werden nur noch selbst zubereitet ohne Fertigtüten


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich angesteckt! Habe mir ausnahmsweise mal keine Spinnerblätter, Drillinge oder Bucktail gekauft sondern Chili-Samen. Das Thema hört sich spannend an. Ich habe mich eingelesen und bin gespannt was raus wird.
> 
> Gruß


Scharf wirds werden........
;-))


----------



## norwegian_sun (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

bezüglich der chilly-samen...ich hab meine aus getrockneten chilly-schoten.....gabs mal im netto...waren schön scharf...ich hoffe, da gehen wenigstens 5 auf, und wenn nicht, sag ich einfach " nen versuch wars wert"....
das mit dem überwintern is mir allerdings neu....muß ich mal versuchen, man lernt eben nie aus.........


----------



## Brummel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Also das mit dem Überwintern muß ich mir nochmal genau ansehen, seltsamerweise hat das bei mir noch nicht einmal funktioniert.
Sobald ich die Pflanzen vom Garten oder Balkon in die gute Stube "strafversetzt" hab bekamen sie entweder irgendein Viehzeug oder verkümmerten einfach zusehends:c.
Aber nächsten Winter klappts bestimmt, ist ja noch einige Zeit hin:q.


----------



## gründler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Überwintern: 10-15grad,eher 10-12grad,kein zu trockener raum,aber licht 12Std.am tag.

Pflanze nicht mehr soviel wässern,und bis auf die hauptriebe runterschneiden.
Keine großen Temp.unterschhiede aussetzen beim reinhohlen.


http://www.pepperworld.com/cms/anbau2/crashkurs-teil-6.php

http://www.aschulze.net/chili/tipps.htm


Aber vorsichtig,klappt das mehrmals wird die Pflanze je nach Sorte sehr sehr groß,und wer kein Platz hat sollte dann lieber einjährig pflanzen und ernten.



|wavey:


----------



## Brummel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

@gründler#6,

genau da liegt wohl das Problem, solche Verhältnisse bekomm ich hier nirgendwo hin. Weder im Garten noch in meiner kleenen Karnickelbuchte zu Hause:q. Hier sind sogar im Keller im Winter an die 20 Grädchen.
Dachte ich krieg die mit "viel Liebe und feuchten Streicheleinheiten in Form von Wasser aus der Sprühflasche" :q zu Stubenhockern gedreht.
Mal sehen, bis nächsten Winter werd ich mir ne komplette Wand "verglasen", vernünftiges Licht installieren und es nochmal probieren.
Auf einschlägigen Seiten liest man immer wieder daß einige Züchter die ohne Entlaubungsaktion sogar zu Weihnachten Früchte haben mit einigen Arten, das werd ich mir mal genauer zu Gemüte führen übern Sommer:vik:, beim Nachtangeln hab ich ja genügend Zeit dazu#6.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

so, die ersten spitzen von den chilys sind zu sehen.....
hat jemand erfahrung, diese pflanzen in kübeln anzubauen? leider is der beste und sonnigste ort das garagendach, der rest ist nordhang#q...habe schon mal vor jahren in der damaligen mietwohnung auf der terrasse tomaten in 10kg majo-eimern und zuchinis in 25 liter-kübeln recht gut hinbekommen, nur mit den chilys hab ich sowas noch nie versucht...hatte letztes jahr nen "zier-chily", der war in nem normalen kleinen blumentopf....der war ziemlich voll mit früchten....sollten also 5 liter kübel pro pflanze reichen?????

gruß mirko#h


----------



## gründler (27. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

5liter min. besser um 10liter.

Aber es gibt Züchter die schwören auf Balkonhängekasten (die schmalen langen).

Ich habe immer 10-20liter Töpfe genommen,bevorzugt dunklere weil diese Wärme besser speichern (Sonnenlicht),aber da sagen manche wieder die schwarzen töpfe werden zu heiß und Streßen die Pflanze.

Bei mir klappt es trotzdem gut mit schwarzen töpfen und das voll auf der Südseite,aber dieses Jahr werd ich mal ebenfalls Balkonhängekästen testen.Habe mir 3 Stk.gekauft 1m lang da sollen jeweils 3 Pflanzen rein.

Bei youtube findet ihr auch Videos zur Zucht,da kann man auch großen Züchtern (meist Videos aus USA...etc.) tricks kniffs.... abgucken.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWFA55vmxX8 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMV3CymPSvY


Wer platz hat kann es auch so machen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRhltSqMh2M




#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

habe vorhin frische champis geschnitten (weiße), bei einem war am stumpf ein myzell dran, wie watte...muß ich echt mal in ein minni-gewächshaus tun, mal schaun, was passiert...hat jemand schon selber champis angebaut?..wäre interresant, die teile selber anzubauen...

gruß  mirko#h


----------



## Franky (28. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Moin...
Eltern eines Klassenkameradens hatten eine Champignonzucht. Die haben da schon einen gewaltigen Aufwand betrieben, damit die Gesellen schön gewachsen sind. Sollte im Haus/Keller aber auch funktionieren, solange es nicht zu warm ist (< 18° C) und die Erde feucht gehalten wird.
Für die Zucht zu Hause findest Du im Netz eine Menge. Ich wollte auch schon mal, hab dann aber mangels Zeit und so die Sache aus den Augen verloren...


----------



## Bassey (29. März 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



norwegian_sun schrieb:


> habe vorhin frische champis geschnitten (weiße), bei einem war am stumpf ein myzell dran, wie watte...muß ich echt mal in ein minni-gewächshaus tun, mal schaun, was passiert...hat jemand schon selber champis angebaut?..wäre interresant, die teile selber anzubauen...
> 
> gruß  mirko#h



Ein halbwegs feuchter Keller reicht schon und eben diverse Baumhölzer. Habe das mal gemacht, war wirklich sehr ertragreich, aber durch meine Arbeit keine Zeit mehr dafür. Hier bekommst du eigentlich alles was du brauchst: http://www.pilzzuchtshop.de/

Es gibt aber auch andere Seiten. Google gibt die Antwort :m


----------



## Stromer86 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Um mal die Getränkefraktion hier zu stärken:
Wir machen unsern Ebblwoi (für die nicht Odenwälder: Apfelwein) selbst.
Bei uns wird im Herbst immer gekeltert.


----------



## Downbeat (15. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Wie weit ist eure Chili-Anzucht gediehen? Bei mir sind etwa die Hälfte der Samen aufgegangen, heißt ich hab jetzt 8 Setzlinge.
Allerdings hab ich keinen Plan welche Sorte das ist. Hab die aus Jux beim Aldi gekauft.


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich bau jetzt Erdnüsse an  Hab ich heut gesehen und wolltes auch mal probieren


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich hab meine Chilisamen von ebääh. Bis jetzt sind etwa 70% aufgegangen und ich habe 22 Pflänzchen. So langsam entwickeln sich auch die 2. Blattpaare sodass ich die bald separieren kann. Meine Sorten sind auch durcheinander gemischt. Von Schärfe 5 bis 10+++. Ich lass mich überraschen.

Wenn es ein voller Erfolg wird werde ich mich für das nächste Jahr bewusst für bestimmte Sorten entscheiden und nicht einfach drauflos züchten. Aber bis jetzt macht es auf jedenfall Spass zuzusehen wie die Stück für Stück wachsen.

Gruß


----------



## Freja (15. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Wir machen verschiedene Liköre selber (Früchte oder Kräuter aus dem Garten). Dann Brote in verschiedensten Sorten und Nudeln. 

Dann wird in der Familie zwischendurch selbst geschlachtet (W-Schwein, Reh etc.) 

Würd am liebsten noch mehr  anbauen(Gemüse, Obst etc.), naja irgendwann


----------



## Tommes63 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich keinen Plan welche Sorte das ist.


|bigeyesStand da nix auf der Tüte drauf? Bei mir sind von 5 Sorten 3 aufgegangen. 13 Pflänzchen von Schärfe 5-10, in 1-3 Wochen ist Vereinzeln/Umtopften. Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Downbeat (16. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Capsicum Annuum glaube ich, hab aber auch nicht nochmal nachgeschaut bevor ich den Verpackungskram weggeschmissen hab.
Ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## reticulatus (17. April 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hi Leute,

ich mache seit Jahren verschiedene Dinge nach diversen Familienrezepten selbst.

Neben Marmeladen, auch Kompott, Wurst, Pressack/Sülze/Sauerfleisch, geräucherte Fische, Wein und Met und so weiter.

Honig bekomme ich vom Opa meines Freundes, ebenso Kaninchen.

Lammfleisch, Wild, Ziege und diverses bekomme ich über bekannte Züchter, bzw Jäger.

Eier, Suppenhühner, Brathähnchen bekomme ich über die Eltern meines Freundes, die halten Hühner.

Brot backe ich zum Teil auch selbst mit Sauerteig, denn die Preise sind hier einstweilen uferlos.

Obst, Salat und Gemüse bekomme ich auch frisch über Bekannte, was zuviel ist, wird eingeweckt, bzw eingefroren.


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich hohl diesen tröööt mal wieder hoch.

Was machen eure Chilis Paprika und co.

Muss sagen die ernte dieses Jahr fällt nicht so gut aus weil der frühling zu unbeständig gewesen ist.
Ich kann zwar so ca 200 früchte ernten,aber im gegensatz zu letzten Jahr ist das nen Witz (letztes ü500 früchte).

Ich habe jetzt etliche Pflanzen reingehohlt und ziehe sie unter Kunstlicht weiter auf weil die früchte sonst nicht mehr ausreifen würden.

Ich hoffe doch andere hatten nen bißchen mehr ertrag.


#h


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr (bedingt durch das sch.... Frühjahr) weder Tomaten, noch Chillies oder Paprika gezogen. Bei Nachbarn, die es dennoch versuchten, fiel die Tomaten- und Paprikaernte unterdurchschnittlich aus, die Chillies miserabelst! Ohne Gewächshaus war das ein großer Satz mit X.
Das einzige, das dieses Jahr "wie blöd" wuchs, waren Salat, Bohnen und Kartoffeln (Rosalia).

Dafür macht sich meine Hibiskus-Stecklingsvermehrung wider Erwarten extrem gut. Von 6 Stecklingen scheinen 5 durchzukommen. Zähle ich die bei meinen Eltern "geparkten" Exemplare dazu, sind es 8 von 9! :q Ob's am "Weidenwasser" lag, kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Tomaten hatte ich dieses Jahr extrem viele,ok da helf ich auch mit nen Tomaten Dünger aus Holland nach,der dafür sorgt das die Pflanze das 3 fache an Blüten produziert (Der wird aus Algen hergestellt).

Bohnen und Salat usw.ging so,also ist ok gewesen.Die Obstbäume hingen auch ganz gut voll.

Nur die Chillies haben dieses Jahr nicht so gut mitgespielt.Wie gesagt hab jetzt einige nach innen verfrachtet.Darunter einige Sorten wo du 2liter Milch brauchst ^^

Wie gesagt ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beschweren was Tomaten Bohnen und co.betrifft.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Chilis gingen ganz gut (Chocolate Habaneros)..
Hab ich von Dok gekriegt..
Hab die jetzt reingeholt um zu gucken, ob das mit überwintern klappen kann..

Gurken gut, Tomaten scheixxe.....

Kräuter alle klasse, ausser Dill...


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Das ganze Gartenjahr war mehr oder weniger für die Tonne. #q

Alles was nicht geschützt stand hatte einen ziemlich schweren Stand. Das bescheidene Frühjahr, zu kalt und zu viel Regen und nun hatten wir in der letzten Septemberwoche wohl schon den ersten "kleinen" Frost. Jedenfalls sahen am Morgen die Pflanzen aus, als hätte man sie in der Nacht gekocht. |gr: Letzter Frost Ende Mai, erster Frost Ende September, nicht gerade Ideal...
Dieses Jahr hat es wirklich keinen Spaß gemacht. Zu allem Überfluss habe ich auch noch von Zeit zu Zeit Rehe im Garten, die mir einiges an Beeren- und Weinpflanzen gekillt haben... #q
Daher setze ich jetzt meine Hoffnungen auf das nächste Jahr und hoffe das  alle mehrjährigen Pflanzen die Frostattacke überlebt haben.

Dennoch kann ich mich über die Chiliernte nicht beschweren! Dieses Jahr versuche ich mal die Pflanzen über den Winter zu bekommen. Dazu habe ich sie zurück geschnitten und ins Treppenhaus gestellt. Mal sehen was es gibt. Neu ziehen kann ich ja immer noch. Das werde ich so oder so tun, nur halt andere Sorten, falls die es schaffen.

Salat- und Inkagurken waren sehr gut. Tomaten gingen auch, nur halt nicht im "Freien".
Der Hopfen und meine Feige waren allerdings wohl durch das Frühjahr so durcheinander dass das eine Nullrunde war. Beim Hopfen hat sich das Ernten nicht gelohnt und die Feige hat viel zu spät Früchte angesetzt (nur zweite Blütenphase).

Es kann also nur besser werden, wenn nicht gibt es Beton der grün gestrichen wird...


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Dok schrieb:


> Es kann also nur besser werden, wenn nicht gibt es Beton der grün gestrichen wird...



Im Zweifel auch immer gern genommen:
http://www.fussmatten.de/kunstrasen-windsor-als-zuschnitt.html
:q:q:q

Kräuter sind in der Tat explodiert. Rosmarin und Thymian knapp verdreifacht (immer wieder runtergeschnibbelt), ein "Minzsteckling" hat sich binnen 4 Monaten auf rund 1 m² verteilt, Schnittlauch hab ich 4 mal komplett geerntet (und an dankbare Nachbarn verteilt).


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

@ Franky

Ja, so ein Zeug meine ich. Das mögen dann auch die Rehe nicht mehr....


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hmmmm...meine Tomaten stehen im freien,zwar geschützt und Südseite aber im freien,und wie gesagt wa dat dieses Jahr sehr gut,es hängen immer noch ca.50Stk dran die aber nicht mehr richtig Rot werden wollen,logisch bei dem Wetter.

Schlangengurken hatte ich dieses Jahr eine (ohne Schei...jetzt) mit 2,2kg.Die wuchs so heftig das ich die Pflanze schwersten abstützen muste,trotz das an dieser Pflanze noch 7 andere Gurken wuchsen.Diese eine frucht ging ab wie Schmidts Katze.

Ansonsten können wir nur hoffen das nächstes Jahr besser wird mit dem Wetter,laut Wettermänner's sollen wa ja wieder nen kalten Winter bekommen.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

PS:
Diese chocolate habaneros sind scharf - Dok mag das ja noch für Dessert halten..

Ich denke, damit könnte man auch locker Möbel abbeizen...

Schleimhäute definitiv...

Nu dürft ihr mich "Mädchen" nennen...


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Milch Thomas ganz viel Milch 


Ok,ich muss sagen manche meiner Sorten ziehen mir auch schon mal die tränen in die Augen und ich denk dann immer ich geh kaputt ^^ Aber das schönste ist es wenn die Wärme richtung "Mann" zieht 


#h


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Respekt! Du hast mir natürlich schon einige fragen beantwortet, die Kühlung war immer unser Problem! Wir konnten nur in den kalten Monaten brauen und dann meist Obergäriges Bier sprich Weizen, Alt und *Kölscher plörre..*. (sorry)
> Allerdings würde ich mich echt über Bilder freuen, ich bin echt gespannt! Wie leuterst du? Hast du platten von ner Brauerei oder wie machst du das?
> gruß #g


*Vorsicht Herr Kollege!*:r|krach:#q#d

Grüße aus Köln|evil:

KölnerAngler


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich mich echt über Bilder freuen, ich bin echt gespannt! Wie leuterst du? Hast du platten von ner Brauerei oder wie machst du das?
> gruß #g




Ich will dieses Thema auch nochmals Aufgreifen. Die Bilder sind nicht vergessen, nur bin ich dieses Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen gar nicht zum brauen gekommen. Ich hoffe das es jetzt im Herbst/Winter klappt. 

Evtl. kann mir ja Herr Finkbeiner mit helfender Hand zur Seite sehen und auch ein paar Bilder machen... |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Video...
Anglerbier..
;-)))))


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Video...
> Anglerbier..
> ;-)))))



Goile Idee das! 
"Maddins Anglerbräu" :m


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ein Video ist nicht in meinem Sinn, aber ein Anglerbier?! Warum nicht.

Dann müsste man sich aber einigen wie es solches Bier aussehen und schmecken soll.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Foddos gehn natürlich auch...


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Hmmm... Wenn es nach mir ginge...
Kräftiges Gold-Gelb, leicht malzig mit kräftiger Hopfennote. Son "typisches" Märzen... Also um 14% Stammwürze und 5,5 Vol. %
Männerbier halt! :m


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Ich lagere das mal in ein neues Thema aus, 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3989050#post3989050

evtl. kommt ja was bei raus...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Chilis gingen ganz gut.....
> Hab die jetzt reingeholt um zu gucken, ob das mit überwintern klappen kann..



Das klappt, habe meine bei wenig Licht und kühl (nicht kalt stehen), kein Problem.


----------



## Frosch38 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Besser Selbermachen??? - Was macht ihr?*

Habe immer gute Erfahrungen mit Barschfliegen gemacht. Hier mal zwei Muster.


----------

